
Any Recomendations on Great Rails Hosting Services?  - 8en

======
davidw
This keeps coming up, and the response IMO is always:

Set up your own box and run it.

Layered Tech is who I use, but other people have others.

~~~
sajid
<http://joyent.com/>

